# Different segment effect...need help



## Dale Allen (Jun 6, 2013)

I tried to use pieces of plexiglass to make a double cross.
I made the mistake of painting the plastic first and also did not think to rough it up before painting.
Well, I lost track of how many times it came apart and each time I re-glued it I lightly sanded the surfaces.
It gives a strange effect in that you can sort of see through it but the red and gold paint adds some odd color hues.
I'd like to try another one but need some suggestions.  Should I rough up the plastic and paint the walls of the blank so the glue sticks better?  
Maybe tint the epoxy with some of the paint?
If someone has already done something like this I'd be interested in their method.
Thanks all.

Dale


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 6, 2013)

I have used CA I also sanded the acrylic with 220 grit after I cut it. A word of warning, the wood will expand and contract and the plastic won't. There is a possibility of gaps becoming visible with time.


----------

